# Needing tips for getting smooth finish with Chalkboard paint



## nogeel (Jun 22, 2015)

I am making some chalkboard for my co-workers as a Thank you gift. They are MDF which I have put 2 coats of de-waxed shellac on them. I have tried paint with a brush (you can see brush strokes), spray can (Texture and spotting from drips), and my Earlex 5500 (orange peel from being thick even after I thinned it).

Should I settle for orange peel? Or should I try another method? My preference is spraying because of speed. I am trying to batch out 7 - 10 at a time.

Thanks.


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

You might want to check out this tip from Highland Woodworking concerning orange peel and HVLP's.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/sprayingorangepeel.aspx


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Good quality paint roller nap for smooth surfaces. That's how we did ours.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

You can try a foam roller or buy the pre-made chalkboard at the box stores. I've used their 1/4 mdf chalkboard before. Believe I bought a 2'×4' piece. Usually kept where all the other 1/4 sheets are.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

> Good quality paint roller nap for smooth surfaces. That s how we did ours.
> 
> - Rick_M


This is how I have made them in the past.


----------

